# File into blob



## hellos (20. Jun 2005)

Hi @ all        

Kann jemand helfen wie man eine Tiff-Datein in  ein java.sql.Blob umformen kann um es dann als Blob in eine my sql-Datenbank zu schreiben

Danke im Voraus


----------



## KISS (20. Jun 2005)

datei in einen bytebuffer (zb mit ByteBufferOutputStream) lesen, den stream vom blob holen und dann den bytebuffer reinschreiben?


----------



## hellos (20. Jun 2005)

Kannst du bitte ein Code-Beispiel geben

Danke :meld:


----------



## KISS (20. Jun 2005)

wie man files einliest
schreiben kann man mit java.sql.Blob.setBinaryOutputStream(long pos)
ein komlettes example

edit:
*bei den meisten datenbanken (oracle, db2, postgresql) muss man vor dem schreiben einen leeren blob anlegen*

haste kein google?[/b]


----------

